# Bad trailer manners



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Since pulling over on the side of road, unloading and working her is probably not a good idea I too would advise using side hobbles. First do your homework and make sure she is comfortable with the hobbles off the trailer. Don't throw her to the wolves and just slap a pair of hobbles on her in the trailer. Once she understands the hobbles and respects them then put them on her in the trailer, since she is probably kicking out of anticipation and because she can, I don't think putting them on her in the trailer will maker her resent the trailer. The first time I would only drive her around the yard in the trailer and let her practice getting used to them. 

I think the electric collar would be tricky to use if your driving and you only have three seconds to make the correction, consistency is the key so if you missed zapping her a few times she may not make the connection. With the hobbles she is fighting and punishing herself, and all you have to do is drive.


----------



## Cincinnati (Jun 21, 2013)

I have also used a dog collar with short links of chain. Another is a horseshoe around her fetlock (bent so it just goes on) and this has worked for me.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It sounds like she's doing this in anticipation of arrival. She bangs away and within minutes you arrive and she's unloaded. Hmmm, she thinks, that must work. I'm going to suggest you start heading back the way you came. When she quits banging turn back to where you were going. It may take 3 or 4 turning away but for the price of a little extra gas, it just may work. This behaviour is similar to a horse banging at feeding time. I have one that thinks if he bunts the water pipe he's getting the water to come out.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

Saddlebag already mentioned my first suggestion. It sounds like she's anticipating arriving and unloading. Take alternative routes to the center or drive back and forth. Maybe also try having her spend some quality time on the trailer. Let her stand in there, perhaps when you get back to her barn, within safety concerns of course. To try to teach her that when the truck stops doesn't automatically mean she gets to unload.

Also, do you give her hay while she's in the trailer? Hay is a good distraction and gives them a chance to eat when you take them away from being able to eat at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PamelaNelle (Oct 6, 2010)

HI everyone and thank you for the suggestions. I think that I will try the driving and turning around since I do think she is kicking in anticipation (it is amazing how accurate her "clock" is) and I am worried that even with practice she would do something awful in hobbles and end up on the floor of the trailer (she's only 7 and needs a lot of reassurance when something new comes around, sort of a nervous Nellie). I have put hay and timothy pellets in there with her, but for the most part she doesn't bother with either much. I am going to try a harder-to-eat treat, like those apple and grain balls, which will take her longer to eat and worry at and perhaps distract her. If I leave her in the trailer at the barn should I let her kick till she is done? I'm afraid the trailer will give out before she does though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just tho't of something. Try driving in circles if there's room in the yard. Not fast but her weight shifting to one side may be enough to stop her. Also her stress levels will go up and down like a yo yo because you approach and leave, over and over. A horse can deal with that only so long then settles down.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there enough air flow in there? Is she getting too hot?

And could also be your trailer has something wrong that is more noticeable the further you go too?

Is the trailer level with your tow vehicle?

And is there any chance that someone behind you has one of those deer things?


----------



## AppleTime (Feb 19, 2014)

Have you tried leaving her in the trailer with hay or whatever when you stop for a while so she doesn't associate getting somewhere or being near to a place with getting out of the trailer?
Also maybe she is unhappy with the amount of room she has in the trailer, have you tried removing the partition and cross-tying her in the trailer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My mare would start bobbing her head up and down about 5 min from home. I could tell she was doing it. If I drove past our road she'd stop but started as so as we were pointed in the right direction again.


----------



## PamelaNelle (Oct 6, 2010)

So I have tried a few things, including driving a different route to the barn, giving her more room, lots of airflow, hay and mush, none of which worked. After a trip home during which she was banging and heaving I left her in the trailer at home, did the chores, had dinner and then when the kicking had stopped, got her out and fed her. I plan on pulling over every time she starts kicking and not going until she stops. We'll see if that works. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I think you have the right strategy --- ruining her positive anticipation. I hope your trailer holds up! Keep us posted.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sometimes horses are just plain annoyingly intelligent, aren't they?


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Why don't you do what would work and put her In hobbles it will take no time for her to realize it dosent work anymore. Being 7 years old wearing a pair of hobbles should be no problem everyday I get my two out and tie them up for a while then put them in a pair of hobbles and let them graze but I only do the hobbles maybe once a week


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Yep. Sounds like Miss Impatient needs to spend some extra time in the trailer after arrival. Sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes 2 hours. Try not to make it a consistent length of time, or you'll be back where you started. Something else to try might be adding a shatter-proof mirror next to her. I've read a couple articles that it helped the horse who was traveling solo to stay calmer and relax. It even helps some of them to cool their jets enough to chill and eat while traveling rather than being all tense and missing their chance (more important on long trips, obviously).


----------



## PamelaNelle (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, after trying everything else and getting nowhere, including screwing matting up where she was kicking, but she still kicked hard enough to get injuries on both fetlocks, I borrowed some hobbles and tried those. She did well in them outside the trailer and for most of the way home I thought it was working. Then the kicking started and when I went to unload her the hobbles were on the floor of the trailer! They weren't even broken and I have no idea how she got them off! Haven't ridden since but next time out I guess I will put them on tighter. They are an older pair, just leather strap with no padding, so perhaps more modern set would work better. The saga continues. On the plus side we are riding better together than ever. Sometimes I think I don't understand her at all!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't have any advise, but want to keep up with this story.

Rhonda


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

if you stop, unload her and groundwork her - that is exactly what she is learning - every time she does that, she gets out.

I would also recommend hobbling - to start try with the feet that kick and if you still hear noises then do both feet. Load her and tie her and close the slide. Then hobble her. the first time a treat might be okay - but do it after the ride if she has been good or better. I never give my horses treats after they are loaded - only when we have stopped from a while of riding and when we stop but a few minutes before we unload.


----------



## PamelaNelle (Oct 6, 2010)

Today I put the hobbles on tighter and she still managed to kick hard enough to draw fresh blood from the wounds on her legs. I left them off on the way home after talking to a trainer at the barn who thought making her feel more confined in the trailer would be worse. She balked at loading after a long ride tonight too, which is unusual. She kicked on the way home, drawing yet more blood ...I am at my wits end. The trainer thought that I should try and tire her out mentally as well as physically, making her move a lot of different ways, so we worked on that, but it didn't stop the kicking. I turned her out after riding and she galloped and bucked her way around the arena, rolled a few times, and looked completely relaxed by the time we headed for the trailer, but then she refused to load and she kicked on the way home. Not sure what my options are now.


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

PamelaNelle said:


> Today I put the hobbles on tighter and she still managed to kick hard enough to draw fresh blood from the wounds on her legs. I left them off on the way home after talking to a trainer at the barn who thought making her feel more confined in the trailer would be worse. She balked at loading after a long ride tonight too, which is unusual. She kicked on the way home, drawing yet more blood ...I am at my wits end. The trainer thought that I should try and tire her out mentally as well as physically, making her move a lot of different ways, so we worked on that, but it didn't stop the kicking. I turned her out after riding and she galloped and bucked her way around the arena, rolled a few times, and looked completely relaxed by the time we headed for the trailer, but then she refused to load and she kicked on the way home. Not sure what my options are now.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, this probably is not an option for you but I wonder if hauling her loose in a stock trailer would work.
I feel really bad for you. I can only imagine the frustration...


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Now is the time it's gonna start working her soreness where the hobbles are at is what's gonna teach her to not kick your gonna be training her by just hauling her and letting her teach herself that if I kick it is gonna hurt don't give up now you are on the brink of success don't stop short it's just getting to the learning stage good luck


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Are you able to travel with company for a journey?


----------

